# Meeting with Uber - The Tipping option and more



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

If you haven't had an opportunity to read my latest blog post I have some interesting details to share.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like things could get interesting. I complained (as a passenger) that I could not tip in the drivers feedback a few weeks ago. I got an email back saying that Uber was "looking into" a tip option for the future.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> If you haven't had an opportunity to read my latest blog post I have some interesting details to share.


OMG, ur such an a**hole.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> If you haven't had an opportunity to read my latest blog post I have some interesting details to share.


April Fools.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Glad I could have a bit of fun with you guys today.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

I always tip through the app as a passenger. Did you not turn that function on. You just need to e-mail uber and then they turn that function on. It is like the secret menu at In-n-Out.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't want UberX to accept tips. I'll take care of informing the clients to tip. If UberX accepted tips, I would have to report it to the IRS. If UberX stays neutral and just says "No tips needed", that's OK with me.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> I always tip through the app as a passenger. Did you not turn that function on. You just need to e-mail uber and then they turn that function on. It is like the secret menu at In-n-Out.


You CANNOT tip through the app unless the ride is an uber-taxi. No matter what you set in the app, no tip will be paid unless you have summoned and uber-taxi.



buster11xx said:


> Looks like things could get interesting. I complained (as a passenger) that I could not tip in the drivers feedback a few weeks ago. I got an email back saying that Uber was "looking into" a tip option for the future.


Sorry, but that is just a pat, polite answer. It's not likely that they are looking into it at a serious level.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I love how this April fools joke thread is still getting attention.


----------

